# Dragonfly DFX!!!



## SpiDeY (23. März 2003)

Hallo wollte nur mal nachfragen ob interesse besteht mein dragonfly dfx mit erste sahne ausstatung käuflöich zu erwerben , 

Ich habe mir jetzt ein mountain bike aufgebaut mit dem ihc noch ein wenig durch die gegend hopsen kann und brauche deshalb mein bmx nicht mehr , ich gebe es aber auch nur ungern weg und ganz sicher nur in gute hände ...

Also Rahmen Dragonfly dfx audi tt grau 
Gabel mosherfork Dragonfly 
Steuersatz FSA PIG 
lenker dragonfly 
kettenblatt profile 
laufräder peregrine die unkaputtbaren )
kurbel und innenlager primo dreiteilig 
ubrake vorne und hinten 
pegs firma standard 
sattel dna 
vorbau dragonfly
rotor 
generix reifen 
dragonfly sattelklemme 
dragonfly sattelstütze 
wellgo pedale 
naben hinten 14 mm dragonfly michael steingräber nabe 
vorne 12 mm quando nabe 
bremshebel dragonfly mit doppel gelenk 


Das rad hat keine schäden oder sonstige mängel , wurde leider viel zu wenig gefahren .

Es befindet sich fast im neuzustand .

Wurde von der firma dragonfly aus hh aufgebaut .

Neupreis der teile lag bei über 2000 dm 


Greetz Spidey


----------



## Knibbel (24. März 2003)

wat willste denn da führ haben?????
und mach mal ein bild oder so wat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinkelpause (28. März 2003)

bild wäre cool...


----------



## Peacebrother (28. März 2003)

Unter umständen hätte ich auch Interesse.
Allerdings bilder wären gut und was willst den so ungefähr dafür haben?


----------



## SpiDeY (30. März 2003)

SChaut mal im profil da ist schon mal ein kleines bild , kann man aber nix viel drauf erkennen . 

Über dem preis hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht . 

Was wäret ihr denn bereit auszugeben ???

Neupreis der teile lag bei über 2000 Dm , und es ist noch so gut wie neu ...

So bis denne 

Greetz SpideY


----------

